# members nominate SI's next moderator!



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

Once we hit 250 members we are going to add another moderator. This is your site guys and i really want you to have your say and also your help.

 Lets get some  nominations going and as we near the 250 mark I will put up a poll with the nominated members names for you all to vote on. Who you vote for will be private and not able to be seen that way no bad blood is started between our guys for whatever reason.

 Please vote for who you think the best person would be to help the site grow as well as to look after the interests of the members.

 Looking forward to your nominations!! I can't think of this ever being done on any site so this is a first!


----------



## Pikiki (May 14, 2012)

Cobra Strike is my nomination for this....


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

I would love to have cobra as a mod but there is one little reason why that is not possible and I can't go into it on the open board. Think about it and I'm sure the reason will come to mind 

 Experience and his guidance of people is incredible to say the least


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

Yes I agree but he can't be one.  Darkside or hurt


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

I remember talking about I can't wait intill we hit 100 members now were talking about 250. Good job guys n gals!!

Also if your name is mentioned in here please make sure u say you don't want to be one if you don't.


----------



## Pikiki (May 14, 2012)

Zeek said:


> I would love to have cobra as a mod but there is one little reason why that is not possible and I can't go into it on the open board. Think about it and I'm sure the reason will come to mind
> 
> Experience and his guidance of people is incredible to say the least



hahaha my bad I got it now, just was the first name of a member I considered with more knowledge and experience is him...Dark will be my choice instead.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

Colt would be a good mod imo as well.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 14, 2012)

I nominate georgia


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 14, 2012)

I vote 413.   Dudes a pretty good student lol


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

Figure we can get all the names and make a poll!  Then everyone can vote on who they want.  Should be the best way too!!!  There are many guys here with mod potential.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2012)

I vote Ezekiel for mod


----------



## Solid Snake (May 14, 2012)

i would say Hurt, Georgia, or Darkside would all be good candidates.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 14, 2012)

I'd be privaledged herm but don't know if I have the time at this point in my life. Depends on what's all entailed in being a mod.

Darkside or hurt would be my 2 nominations. First would be Cobra but that obviously can't happen lol Georgia spends alot of time on here but seems to be in the wind. Actually a great mod would be bullseye if he spent more time on here.


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

great nominations so far guys!! keep em coming


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 14, 2012)

you cant go wrong with hockey kid keeps it real ! Smart and will bend backwards to help  Playa for moderator


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2012)

I vote brother bundy


----------



## Hurt (May 14, 2012)

Darkside       !


----------



## Georgia (May 14, 2012)

Thank you, thank you. I vote for Lulu, Hothead, and Pikiki. Representing the great state of Georgia & our military.


----------



## Pikiki (May 14, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Thank you, thank you. I vote for Lulu, Hothead, and Pikiki. Representing the great state of Georgia & our military.



hahaha Feel your love Georgia but I`m not even close to become a MOD yet.


----------



## Jada (May 14, 2012)

I vote dark or hurt Anyone of  these two are for me the best for that position.


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

Excellent nominations, solid guys!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 14, 2012)

damn voting for your self gets u know where haha,,, maybe next year ill get some street cred


----------



## DarksideSix (May 14, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> damn voting for your self gets u know where haha,,, maybe next year ill get some street cred



I just wanna fuck your AVI


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 15, 2012)

that girl is amazing lol... met her 2 weeks ago but had to call it quits today actually... i am getting back together with my x wife haha... shes alot hotter but not as nice an ass


DarksideSix said:


> I just wanna fuck your AVI


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 15, 2012)

Hurt. Thinks like a vet, with experience with peps and a great first cycle. Bullseye would be a good mod too.

How about PVL....


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2012)

I nominate Pee Wee Herman.

EDIT: Nevermind we already made him a Mod.


----------



## Hurt (May 15, 2012)

How about we outline the responsibilities of a mod on this site, so those nominated can know what they are or aren't getting themselves into.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2012)

Zeek said:


> I would love to have cobra as a mod but there is one little reason why that is not possible and I can't go into it on the open board. Think about it and I'm sure the reason will come to mind
> 
> Experience and his guidance of people is incredible to say the least



Good Rule!


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> that girl is amazing lol... met her 2 weeks ago but had to call it quits today actually... i am getting back together with my x wife haha... shes alot hotter but not as nice an ass



Hit it and quit it LOL!


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Hurt. Thinks like a vet, with experience with peps and a great first cycle. Bullseye would be a good mod too.
> 
> How about PVL....



pvl???  are you serious, that dude would flip out one night and ban us all!!

 I am staying out  the nomination process but am really looking forward to voting!

 As for the duties of a mod hurt, when we have a crew of guys and gals like we do here little "police work" is involved. You know how many complaints I have had from members about other members?  zero man!!  not a single one. We may have to bring in a prick or two on purpose just to stir some shit up one night lol

 Anyway back to mod duties, for now on this site I would say the main duty of a mod is to grow the site. Not really by bringing people themselves but by posts, threads, idea sharing to make the site better. Pretty much exactly what the current mods have been doing.

 You don't have to be the steroid expert to be a mod either, just be willing to help the site and the members. Some of the nominations are for guys that are relatively new to the game and I think those guys would make great mods.

 You guys nominating yourselves, ummmm    probably best to have a friend nominate ya instead, just sayin


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for thinking about nominating me, it means alot. I prefer hanging out in the background like some guy stalking your girlfriend 

My first nomination:

I really like coltmc4545 to be a mod...guy is a very stand up individual and knows his shit. Also has a great personality and is very smart. He reminds me alot of user@204...thats the type of guy every board needs.

and colt dont give us this I dont got time bullshit lol

My second nomination:

I also like spongy. Every board needs a diet guru and hes ours. He is also a good guy and makes sound judgements which I believe are keys to making a great mod.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 15, 2012)

I'd like to nominate my cock.


And I'm no where near user status! Maybe in 10 years. That dudes like the encyclopedia britanica of gear. Thanks for the kind words though brother!!  that blow job I gave you last night paid off lol


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

The sponge being the owner of helios and a sponsor is unfortunately excluded from being a mod.


----------



## Hurt (May 15, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Thanks guys for thinking about nominating me, it means alot. I prefer hanging out in the background like some guy stalking your girlfriend
> 
> My first nomination:
> 
> ...



Forgot about Colt...sorry bro!

I nominate Colt and Darkside!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2012)

I was just jokin im no mod never even touched steroids in my life..Im going with my man DARKSIDE


----------

